# Pressemeldung: Wichtige Informationen zur Nutzung des Speichers Kromsdorf



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2011)

Pressemeldung
*Wichtige Informationen zur aktuellen fischereilichen Nutzung des Speichers Kromsdorf​*Die Fischereigenossenschaft „Speicher Kromsdorf“ (Landeigentümer) hat in ihrer Mitgliederversammlung am 9. Juni 2010 einstimmig das Fischereirecht für das Gewässer „Speicher Kromsdorf“ an den Thüringer Landesangelfischereiverband e.V. verpachtet.

In einem nachfolgendem Rechtsstreit über die Ausübung des Fischereirechtes im und am Gewässer „Speicher Kromsdorf“ und der Erteilung von Erlaubnisscheinen sah das Landgericht Erfurt die Klage des Thüringer Landesangelfischereiverbandes e.V. (TLAV) gegen die Angelvereine Interessengemeinschaft Großbrembach GbR (IG Großbrembach GbR) zum ganz überwiegenden Teil als begründet an. 

Die IG Großbrembach GbR (Beklagte) wurde von der 8. Zivilkammer des Landgerichtes Erfurt dazu verurteilt, es zu unterlassen, im Speicher Kromsdorf, ab dem 12.07.2011, das Fischereirecht auszuüben und Erlaubnisscheine zu erteilen. 

Die Kosten des Rechtsstreites sowie die Kosten der Nebenintervention (Erzeugergenossenschaft Weimar – Kromsdorf e.G.) hat die IG Großbrembach GbR 
zu tragen. 

In seiner Entscheidungsbegründung stellt das Gericht klar fest, dass die IG Großbrembach GbR keinen gültigen Fischereipachtvertrag für das Gewässer „Speicher Kromsdorf“ abgeschlossen hat. Die vom TLAV (Kläger) im Einzelnen beschriebenen Handlungen der IG Großbrembach GbR (Beklagten) und damit deren Eingriffe in das dem TLAV zustehende Fischereirecht waren für das Gericht grundsätzlich unstreitig. 

Das Landgericht Erfurt stellte weiterhin fest, dass alle in der Vergangenheit durch die zuständige Behörde erlassenen Bescheide für dieses Gerichtsverfahren unerheblich sind.

Der zwischen der Fischereigenossenschaft und dem TLAV für den Speicher Kromsdorf abgeschlossene Fischereipachtvertrag vom 10.06.2010 ist somit rechtmäßig. Der TLAV hat nunmehr das alleinige Fischereiausübungsrecht für das Gewässer.

Eine Beanglung des Speichers Kromsdorf ist aktuell nur mit einem gültigen Fischereierlaubnisschein des Thüringer Gewässerverbundes des TLAV möglich. 


Thüringer Landesangelfischereiverband e.V.
Moritzstraße 14
99099 Erfurt


----------



## grazy04 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Wichtige Informationen zur Nutzung des Speichers Kromsdorf*

Danke Thomas! Eine nicht unerhebliche Bestätigung der bisher im Umlauf befindlichen mündlichen Aussagen einiger Verbandsmitglieder. Nun steht is in Stein gemeißelt und kann auch verwendet werden. Mal schauen ob die eine Signalwirkung hat!?!


----------



## goepfi74 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Wichtige Informationen zur Nutzung des Speichers Kromsdorf*

danke thomas für die info #6#6#6.
ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen das die IG noch mehr gewässer so anpachtet wie es im fall kromsdorf gewesen ist |supergri . ja lügen haben eben kurze beine |supergri|supergri|supergri . 
aber mal im ernst , wenn das wirklich so wäre dann bin ich mir sicher das sie noch das eine oder andere gewässer verlieren . aber sorry wer so dumm ist muss auch mit spot und strafe rechnen . und weil sie andere vereine und deren angler über die letzten jahre so verarscht haben ernten sie jetzt dafür ihren lohn . man bin ich heut wieder schadenfroh .


----------



## zanderandi (4. August 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Wichtige Informationen zur Nutzung des Speichers Kromsdorf*

Na hoffentlich informiert die IG ihre Mitglieder schnell sonst gibts jede Menge Schwarzangler und eventuell viel Ärger für sie.....


----------



## goepfi74 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Wichtige Informationen zur Nutzung des Speichers Kromsdorf*

vieleicht gibt es da auch noch die ein oder anderen austritte bzw. wechsel von den anderen weimarer angelverein .


----------

